# Was spricht gegen Kunststoff Pedale



## ingoingo (28. Februar 2009)

Hey Jungs, 

habe gerade dieses Pedal entdeckt was mir vom Preis/Optik/Gewicht ganz gut gefällt....

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/NC-17-CR44-Plastic-Pro-Pedal::14046.html

Nur wie ist das mit dem Kunstoff?

Ich persönlich bin ganz offen für neue dinge weis auch dass es gute Kunststoffe gibt.

Naja mal schaun was ihr dazu meint, ihr kennt die Kunstoff dinger ja bestimmt schon....


lg Ingo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Februar 2009)

Klick.

Ich wÃ¼rde sowas aber schon alleine wegen dem Grip bei NÃ¤sse niemals ans Rad schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (28. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Klick.
> 
> Ich wÃ¼rde sowas aber schon alleine wegen dem Grip bei NÃ¤sse niemals ans Rad schrauben.



hÃ¤tte ich auch gesagt, wenn man nicht einfach LÃ¶cher bohren und schrauben einsetzen kÃ¶nnte... und bei Plastik ist das kein ding. Obs lang hÃ¤lt, ist ne andere Sache 

aber wenn du 10â¬ drauflegst, kannste dir bereits schÃ¶ne plattform-pedale von Try-All holen


----------



## curry4king (28. Februar 2009)

nach nem monat wären die bei mir fritte


----------



## hst_trialer (1. März 2009)

also ich verstehe nicht wozu man noch alternativen sucht. wellgo mg-1 für 30euro sind doch super!
gerade bei den pedalen würde ich auch nix riskieren, ich finde ein unsicheres gefühl am fuß beeinträchtigt das fahren sehr.

man muss immer bedenken, dass man nur gut und sicher fahren kann, wenn man vollstes vertrauen in seine parts hat. wenn ein teil nicht die funktion erfüllt die man gern hätte, dann unterschreibt man regelrecht dafür, dass mal was schief geht.


----------



## siede. (1. März 2009)

wo gibts denn die MG 1 fÃ¼r 30â¬ ??


----------



## DirtMTB (1. März 2009)

ebäh...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-MG1-BMX-Downhill-Bike-Pedals-Set-Grey-New_W0QQitemZ380106523184QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item380106523184&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. März 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> wo gibts denn die MG 1 fÃ¼r 30â¬ ??



wie schon oft hier zu lesen war....

ebay

edit: warst schneller


----------



## siede. (1. März 2009)

aha... Import aus den USA :-/ Hat das überhaupt schon jemand gemacht?... Ich hätt nicht umbedingt das Vertrauen einfach in die USA Geld zu überweisen und zu hoffen das die die Pedale rausschicken


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. März 2009)

hab auch schon zwei mal bestellt - null probleme (8Werktage)

gab aber schonmal irgendwo ne Diskussion über die USA/Japan Pedal - keiner hatte Probleme

hier noch welche aus Taiwan


----------



## linus93 (1. März 2009)

also ich fahre seid einem jahr nur noch kunstoff pedalen halten immer so ein halbes jahr aber andere pedalen ja leider auch
man kann ganzviele löcher reinbohren so hat man nen paar gramm aber auch mehr grip
also für 14 euro wüde ich es euch echt mal raten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (1. März 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> aha... Import aus den USA :-/ Hat das überhaupt schon jemand gemacht?... Ich hätt nicht umbedingt das Vertrauen einfach in die USA Geld zu überweisen und zu hoffen das die die Pedale rausschicken



gibts auch für fast den gleichen preis aus England, falls dir das lieber ist, da hab ich meine auch her.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. März 2009)

hab meine auch von australien bestellt, geld ging irgendwo nach china oder hongkong aber sonst keine probleme. und 30â¬ sind fÃ¼r die pedalen ja nicht wild. sollte es doch schief gehen hat man nicht so einen verlust gemacht.


----------



## ingoingo (1. März 2009)

oder per paypal hat man ja käuferschutz......hmm jetzt muss ich mal guggen denke aber es werden die mg Dinger


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. April 2009)

Hab noch ne blöde Frage zu den bei ebay gekauften wellgo pedalen

1. Wie lange hat es denn bei euch gedauert? Ich hab am 11. per paypal gezahlt aber noch nichts erhalten.

2. Bekommt man eine email die man erst bestätigen muss bevor die das versenden?(habs per paypal bezahlt)
Mein posteingang wurde gelöscht bevor ich nachsehen konnte ob ich eine email von ebay oder dem Verkäufer bekommen habe.

danke


----------

